# Handling multi-size rhinestone designs



## prezzz (May 9, 2008)

Hello,

here's a question for those who do their transfers the manual way (sandblast templates, brushing stones in etc.) - how do you handle multi-sized or multi-colored designs?

Do you print out a single template and cover parts of it while brushing in a given size/color of stones or do you prepare multiple templates and do them separately?

This is something that I have not yet figured out completely. Along with the fact that while making the designs for customers to iron them on by themselves, such multi-step designs would have to be perfectly aligned on the transfer paper which could be frustrating...

Best,
Prez


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

If you have two or more sizes of stones in the same design, I cut the whole stencil. When you brush the stones start with the largest stone first. They will not fit into the smaller holes. Then do the smaller stones. If you have two or more colors, I make seperate stencils for each color then put them together. There is a good video on this on the home page here. Rhinestones


----------



## bob emb (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi Prezz,

As you mentioned sending multiple stencils to customers to line up correctly could be a nightmare.

I do not have that problem even with 6 color as we use the camms
machine. Very efficient and every design perfect.

Bob


----------



## prezzz (May 9, 2008)

bob emb said:


> Hi Prezz,
> 
> As you mentioned sending multiple stencils to customers to line up correctly could be a nightmare.
> 
> ...


Bob,

indeed that wouldn't work out, so I've developed a way to compose the designs from multiple templates, separating them by size and color etc. So far it goes pretty well.

It's still very fresh niche to me so it'll take a while before it's proven to be successful, which would allow me to even think of the cams machine. I have high hopes, though 

Best,
Prez


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

I should have been clearer on multi-color. Pick up each color on the same transfer so all are there to either press yourself or send to your customer. You do the lining up.


----------



## prezzz (May 9, 2008)

Twanabee said:


> I should have been clearer on multi-color. Pick up each color on the same transfer so all are there to either press yourself or send to your customer. You do the lining up.


Yes, that was one of my original doubts and you made it completely clear in your original reply. That's how now I handle my designs - customer always gets the finished product, ready to get ironed on the fabric.

It's only the sometimes shaky hands that make my life miserable once in a while with all those light rhinestones and sticky foil 

Best,
Prez


----------

